# Sharps Disposal



## Carynb (Mar 25, 2010)

Have read several messages on here about the difficulty some people have with sharps disposal.
Our local council  offer a free sharps collection service and box replacement. I just call the environmental department and tell them I need the box collected and then the collection guy calls me back and tells me what day he is coming and to leave the sealed box on the doorstep- then hey presto a new one magically appears!
C.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've always found it near impossible to get hold of a sharps bin. The only reason I have one at the moment is I've raided the pathology stores where I work and half inched one (or at least my boss did!) I can get rid of it at work too which is beneficial.

Tom


----------



## PhilT (Mar 25, 2010)

I get my sharps bins on prescription and my surgery dispose of them when they are full.


----------



## shiv (Mar 25, 2010)

i'm lucky - my mum is a nurse so she just pinches one from work for me (and takes it away when it's full!)


----------



## recyclequeen (Mar 25, 2010)

i got my sharps bin fron a on line company called www.safetyfirstaid.co.uk

angie


----------



## Jules A (Mar 25, 2010)

PhilT said:


> I get my sharps bins on prescription and my surgery dispose of them when they are full.



Same here. 

Sharps bins are available on prescription so talk to your doctor. 

As far as disposal is concerned different local authorities have different schemes but they are all legally obliged to dispose of them. However they are allowed to make a reasonable charge, but most don't charge from private individuals (they do charge doctors, pharmacies and hospitals, however, which is why some doctors and pharmacies won't take them).


----------



## Caroline (Mar 25, 2010)

The disposal of sharps bins varies from area to area. We had to ask the receptionist at my docotrs surgery because Dr. Twit didn't have a clue...


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello,

I've had a lot of trouble with sharps displosal in the past.

I've been told on numerous occasions that simply placing my sharps in a sealed container (eg empty Lenor bottle) and putting it in normal trash is acceptable!  I've never been comfortable with this for two reasons:

1. What if a refuse collection agent (is that still PC for binman?) injured themself on one of these sharps

2. I thought all blood samples needed to be incinerated.  I don't like the idea of my blood being put in a landfill - I'd also think this would pose a health risk.

I've complained enough that I managed to get a sharps bin from my GP surgery, but even they weren't forthcoming.  Be interesting to see what happens when it's full.

One time I was flabbergasted to be asked by the pharmacist to go round and queue with the local drug addicts to get a sharps box for my needles!  Excuse me, I'm diabetic - not a drug addict.  Needless to say I refused.  Funny that the drug addicts can get these no problems though.

NiVZ


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi sorry if this makes me look daft but are these sharps bins for needles or lancets?


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 25, 2010)

Either, Steff. Anything with a point.


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Either, Steff. Anything with a point.



Thanks hun i have a container for mine and once its full i get rid of the lancets and then fill it again and so on and so on.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a right faff getting rid of mine. I'm supposed to use the council disposal service, but because I have a separate entrance at my house, I don't hear them if they ring the bell, and they can't get to my door because it's gated off. Plus they only do weekdays, and I'm never in then anyway, and they won't let me leave it on the doorstep. So I have to ring them and get them to come to the theatre. So I have to bring all the boxes to work.


----------



## gail1 (Mar 25, 2010)

i used to have a 1l box but my pens didt fit in it and you cant get a 7l box on presrition for some reason So my rock of a gp gives me a 7l bin and i just have to take it back to docters when its full


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 25, 2010)

I just throw my actual pens in general rubbish, since my DSN told me that was fine


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 25, 2010)

NiVZ said:


> 2. I thought all blood samples needed to be incinerated.  I don't like the idea of my blood being put in a landfill - I'd also think this would pose a health risk.



That sounds about right, the blood samples in a pathology laboratory that can't be used (brought about bycretinous doctors who are unable to fill in a simple bloody form properly or write the correct name or date of birth on a sample). I've a feeling with sharps they may also be autoclaved before being got rid of. Not too sure on the last one though.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the bins are destroyed via incineration.....


----------



## Caroline (Mar 25, 2010)

When I first got my puncture kit aka glucose monitor, I was told use an empty fabric conditioner bottle and just put it in the bin.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 25, 2010)

I think it's slightly different for lancets than for needle tips. I wouldn't feel comfortable throwing those in the bin, but that's just me.


----------



## sandy (Mar 25, 2010)

My sharps bin is full of sample strips - three years worth - should I not be using it for this? 

I thought it was for contaminated product not just sharp stuff - but it clearly says sharps on the side - now that I have taken the trouble to read it.


----------



## Carynb (Mar 25, 2010)

Needles and lancets or indeed anything with a sharp tip that could puncture someones skin after it has been used to pucture someone elses skin ( if you get my drift) should always be disposed of in a proper yellow sharps bin. This is made very clear in hospitals and should be the same in the community. 
A needlestick or sharps injury to a refuse collector could have serious consequences. 
A sharps bin is available on presciption to anyone who uses sharps, my GP only provides tiny sharps bins which we fill up very quickly, luckily the sharps disposal man provides the 4 litre ones and I have bought a couple of very small ones from internet to use when travelling. We did use a glass jar for a while when out and about but glass and 8 year old boys don't mix too well!!


----------



## Carynb (Mar 25, 2010)

sandy said:


> My sharps bin is full of sample strips - three years worth - should I not be using it for this?
> 
> I thought it was for contaminated product not just sharp stuff - but it clearly says sharps on the side - now that I have taken the trouble to read it.


We put test strips in sharps bin too as it all gets incinerated.


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 25, 2010)

I used to use the Fabric softener bottle method until a few months ago when I quized my DSN about it again. I now get a 1l sharps bin on prescription but I currently have three full ones at home now as no one wants to take them from me. Never thought to ring the council so I will try that


----------



## Akasha (Mar 25, 2010)

I cant seem to get a sharps bin off my doctor, although he has placed on my prescription a handy little 'clipper' (not sire on the real name for it.) 
I just clip the sharp point of the needle, place the see through lid on to remove from pen and throw in the bin. 
and its small enough to carry around.


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 25, 2010)

I buy 3 litre (?3-99) sharps boxes as I can only get 0.5 litre ones on prescription. The council will collect them but I will not leave them on the doorstep.There was a case where some little toe-rag pinched one and then his half wit mum went to the papers to say her son could get aids! I reckon their IQs were equal to their shoe size! This means I collect them for a while until I can be in to meet the sharps man. Far easier when the DSN took them off my hands.


----------



## jax8008 (Mar 25, 2010)

As I work with Community Drug Team and provide a needle exchange I have access to a supply of sharps bins which are disposed of too.  BUT also, our local authority provide a sharps bin delivery and collection service so I am quite lucky.


----------



## scotty (Mar 25, 2010)

Steff2010 said:


> Hi sorry if this makes me look daft but are these sharps bins for needles or lancets?



 i didnt no ither that lancets are ment to go in the yellow bin , 

Thought it was just needles, will start doing it now though


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 25, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> I've always found it near impossible to get hold of a sharps bin. The only reason I have one at the moment is I've raided the pathology stores where I work and half inched one (or at least my boss did!) I can get rid of it at work too which is beneficial.
> 
> Tom



You will love it when you go onto medtronic next month. All your sharps (which is hardly anything) are sealable or covered at the point of disposable. I suppose in a perfect world you should still use a sharps bin....but I dont. I had dreadful problems getting my hands on one as well.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 25, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I'm pretty sure the bins are destroyed via incineration.....



They are, I'm not quite sure if we autoclave them first. Probably not.


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> You will love it when you go onto medtronic next month. All your sharps (which is hardly anything) are sealable or covered at the point of disposable. I suppose in a perfect world you should still use a sharps bin....but I dont. I had dreadful problems getting my hards on one as well.



Quality. I've still got the one I had from work. Sooner or later it'll have microscope slides in if I ever buy a microscope and the relevant ancillaries!


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2010)

scotty said:


> i didnt no ither that lancets are ment to go in the yellow bin ,
> 
> Thought it was just needles, will start doing it now though



Snap now i know diffirent


----------



## Andy (Mar 25, 2010)

I just hand my full in at the surgery and get a new one on prescription. I normally apply for a new one when the one I am using is about half full so never without one. Never had any problems I must admit (touch wood).


----------



## RachelT (Mar 25, 2010)

Our council collects, the numbers are availible from our local Diabetes UK people (which is no help at all for all the people injecting anti-coagulants or drugs for Hepatitis C, it's not just us who get bundled in with the drug addicts). Could just sneak them into the cytotoxic waste bin at work if i was despirate....Nobody checks that one...


----------



## Lauren (Mar 26, 2010)

I have an entire cupboard full of old sharps bins... should probably ring the council soon!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Mar 26, 2010)

This is so weird but in the whole 21 years of being insulin dependent, I have always used a needle clipper! 
None of this sharps bin stuff and also was led to believe that as long as you dont have some sort of communicable disease that you know about then its fine to throw away test strips in the bin! 
Id rather use a needle clipper than have a god ugly sharps bin in my house haha seems like an extra inconvenience for no real reason 

*unless there is some new rule that i aint even heard about yet* lol


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 26, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> I've always found it near impossible to get hold of a sharps bin. The only reason I have one at the moment is I've raided the pathology stores where I work and half inched one (or at least my boss did!) I can get rid of it at work too which is beneficial.
> 
> Tom



hi have lots tom so you can always pop in if you want graham room is full of stuff  even my bag at work is not the first time that i give out kit kat ,sweeties and lucozade to other diabetic going low i have graham bits every where cars work school and friends ohh the bin are new not full


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 26, 2010)

grahams mum said:


> hi have lots tom so you can always pop in if you want graham room is full of stuff  even my bag at work is not the first time that i give out kit kat ,sweeties and lucozade to other diabetic going low i have graham bits every where cars work school and friends ohh the bin are new not full



Thanks Daniela, 

The one I've got from work has a long way to go until it's filled. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## ZoZo (Mar 26, 2010)

I get sharps bins on prescription and the full ones I just drop back into the surgery. 

We only get 1ltr ones and they fill up sooo quickly, I often end up buying them from my regular chemist and they usually cost about ?1.50, but its a pain just doing a prescription for a sharps bin cos I only get one at a time.


----------



## jimmysmum (Mar 26, 2010)

Carynb said:


> Have read several messages on here about the difficulty some people have with sharps disposal.
> Our local council  offer a free sharps collection service and box replacement. I just call the environmental department and tell them I need the box collected and then the collection guy calls me back and tells me what day he is coming and to leave the sealed box on the doorstep- then hey presto a new one magically appears!
> C.



Ditto! Its a great service, we ring up and get a new one delivered and leave the old one out in the porch, the same little man has this area as his 'round' and we always get a 2.5 litre tub, mind you they fill fast with two in this house! x


----------



## Kippered (Oct 9, 2016)

Jules A said:


> Same here.
> 
> Sharps bins are available on prescription so talk to your doctor.
> 
> As far as disposal is concerned different local authorities have different schemes but they are all legally obliged to dispose of them. However they are allowed to make a reasonable charge, but most don't charge from private individuals (they do charge doctors, pharmacies and hospitals, however, which is why some doctors and pharmacies won't take them).



Can you (or anyone else) point me towards the 'legally obliged' evidence? My own Local Authority in England definitely doesn't make any provision and claims this is a health only issue - there are no facilities in my area for anyone wanting to get rid of sharps legitimately


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Oct 9, 2016)

Kippered said:


> Can you (or anyone else) point me towards the 'legally obliged' evidence? My own Local Authority in England definitely doesn't make any provision and claims this is a health only issue - there are no facilities in my area for anyone wanting to get rid of sharps legitimately



Do you get your sharps bins on prescription or do you buy them privately?

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/2421.aspx

The NHS states here that your local council is responsible


----------



## Hazel (Oct 9, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Do you get your sharps bins on prescription or do you buy them privately?
> 
> http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/2421.aspx
> 
> The NHS states here that your local council is responsible




My local council will.not touch them


----------



## trophywench (Oct 9, 2016)

They don't in Coventry either - there you take em back full to the pharmacy.  However - in Warks where I actually live you ring then just leave them on the doorstep.  I queried that because with the front door open to the street and with a bus stop outside, kids of all ages passing within feet of that door - is this a brilliant idea?  After all the reason we have no side fence now is because passers by have destroyed it bit by bit. I always hope they'll injure themselves trying to kick the posts down too - they are attached to well concreted-in godfathers, LOL - is that very wrong of me?

And - it's actually quite a nice residential area!  But I wouldn't advise anyone to purchase a house with a public right of way down the entire side of it.


----------



## Radders (Oct 10, 2016)

Re test strips and blood, I have always put these in rubbish, with the reasoning that sanitary products go in the rubbish.


----------



## Kippered (Oct 10, 2016)

On prescription. The link provided doesn't say the LA or pharmacists are obliged to provide a collection service - the phrase 'can be collected' is, I suspect, deliberate.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 10, 2016)

I get mine on prescription and take the full one to my Doctors.I also put my used test strips in as well as lancets! As the posted link says it varies around the country as with everything else!


----------



## Ljc (Oct 10, 2016)

Your local chemist should know about  what o do with sharps bins in your area , In my area I have a number for our councils sharps bin collection and delivery service, then we leave our sharps bin outside the door (  don't think that's very safe either) on the day we're given and a new bin is left there.  in other areas you may have to take your sharips bin to a chemist or GP practice etc.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 10, 2016)

Just found this , I hope it's helpful 
https://www.gov.uk/hazardous-waste-disposal


----------



## Copepod (Oct 10, 2016)

No need to place blood testing strips in sharps bins - because they're not sharp! Much less blood on a strip than on a sanitary towel or tampon, pr even a plaster, and all those things go in normal waste. Never down the toilet, please!


----------



## zx10pilot (Oct 10, 2016)

Was given a bunch of 1litre bins by the Dr on prescription, which fill up really quickly 
Asked at the pharmacy,and while they could get me larger ones I would have to pay 
Spoke to my local council to collect the 1L ones and after I'd filled in the form arranged for collection of the 4 full 1L bins.
Not sure why, but instead of leaving me some more 1L bins they left behind 4 5Litre bins!
Happy days - I won't need to contact them again for a while


----------

